# 16 Gallon Sword and Lawn Build: Take 1



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful! What are the dimensions of the tank? How did you plant the HC?


----------



## Clavius (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Fuze said:


> Beautiful! What are the dimensions of the tank? How did you plant the HC?


Dimensions are 24x13X11 I believe. 

The HC has been a pain in the butt; I have planted it before, but this if the first time planting so much at once; I removed the majority of the rockwool off each pot with scissors and then a small blade and divided them up and planted them that way. So far so good, a few have floated up but I remained determined 

Tomorrow some Glosso goes in the tank; I am not able to get much here in NYC so it will be a slow process growing that particular plant.


----------



## poppyseed (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks great! Loving the aquarium itself and its dimensions.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Bubbles Bubbles everywhere!!!


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

Love where this is going!

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Glosoo has been planted, thanks for the hookup @ jimmytruong87!!










Baby tears continues to do well as do the swords; dosing heavy CO2 right now since there are no fish (yet) and am finding this method is yielding great results, especially with the dwarf HC.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

melanotaenia said:


> Glosoo has been planted, thanks for the hookup @ jimmytruong87!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.i hope you will have a beautiful carpet


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Tank is continuing to do well; a small amount of hair algae broke out about a week and half into the cycle, but I have been dosing Flourish Excel with success, and have added three Amano shrimp. Plants are continuing to grow, and I have started a fertilizer regimen

Daily: ADA Green Bright K and Step 1, small dose of Seachem Flourish Excel
Weekly: ADA Green Gain and Python Git

C02 still being dispensed at about 1-2 drops/second; I am going to need some refills soon!!










roud:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your tank is looking good!


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

April 12th. Tank is doing well; a little algae still persists, but my little Pleco (see pic) along with a half dozen Amano shrimp are making work of it for now.

Continuing to dose: ADA Brighty K, Step 1, Green Gain, Python Git. Water change 25% weekly. Added a larger CO2 tank, with a rate of 1.5 bubbles/sec from a new atomizer. Waiting on CO2 tubing to complete setup.

Also trimmed down the swords as they are growing fast, and throwing many runners. Baby tears is carpeting well.

New pic:


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Added: 12 Emperor Tetras and two more pots of HC (found cheap at a local store of all places).

Updated pic:


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice pearling there! and love ur layout!! keep us updated


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Carpet is about 90% complete on the R hand side; Glosso is rooting all over the place but is mainly growing horizontal right now; hard to really tell from the picture.










Bonus: New Bubble Counter from Amano (diffuser is on the way). Also replaced all tubing with Tygon, which I highly recommend to anyone using CO2


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Just picked up a 60P from the good guys over at AFA. Here it is next to the smaller cousin:










Stay tuned!!


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

UPDATE

I purchased a new ADA 60H from the good guys over at AFA in San Francisco; after a long wait from UPS to get it to me here in NYC, I have it set up:

Staged:










Comparison to old buddy:










And after 6 hours and some back pain 










Tomorrow I am getting the ADA Lily Pipes, the Bubble counter, and the diffuser. I am also getting a new ADA diffuser for the old aquarium, as I am getting sick of the plastic one.

Enjoy!


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

First HC Trim and fourth Micro Sword trim; Glosso growing slowly, but steadily

DAY 1:










DAY 45


----------

